# GI Bleed and Crohn's Disease



## alywagner (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a patient that was admitted to the hospital for a GI Bleed and also has Crohn's Disease.  There is nothing in the file that directly states that the GI Bleed is from the Crohn's Disease.  I was wondering if I need to code the GI Bleed first or the Crohn's Disease first?  ICD-9 and ICD-10 books offer no direction under each code selection.  Please advise.


----------



## scorrado (Feb 2, 2010)

If the reason for the admissin is GI bleed and you have no documentation that it is from Crohn's I woud say that you have to code GI bleed as your primary code.  Hope this helps!


----------



## alywagner (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## apower66 (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree....code the reason for the admit as the primary diagnosis.


----------

